# What is exactly the GST Turnover?



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

If you receive $4000 into your bank account during August, is it your GST turn over for that month?

Or, is it my gross income excluding any deductions such as UBER Fees, Booking Fees etc?

Thanks


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

GST turnover comprises gross sales minus the GST in those gross sales (ie, minus one-eleventh of the gross sales).

So if the gross amount including the service fee is $110, your GST turnover is $100 ($110 minus one-eleventh of $110).

Australian Taxation Office:

*Applying the turnover test*
ATO information on how you can satisfy the fall in turnover test.







www.ato.gov.au

_'Projected GST turnover and current GST turnover exclude the following:_


_GST you included in sales to your customers (if any)_
_...'_


----------

